# Finally getting somewhere!



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

This is awesome! I ride my gelding bareback and bit-less. I can speak for how well they will listen in it, as he listens better than he did WITH a bit. "You can't stop him" Psst, no a problem. 

Congrats on your success and I hope everything continues this well for you in the future.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> This is awesome! I ride my gelding bareback and bit-less. I can speak for how well they will listen in it, as he listens better than he did WITH a bit. "You can't stop him" Psst, no a problem.
> 
> Congrats on your success and I hope everything continues this well for you in the future.


Thank you! I started him with voice cues in the round pen and started him in a rope halter to enforce the voice cues. I eventually moved to a snaffle because "you can't stop him with a halter" people but he was very confused and worked so much lighter in a halter so I switched back. In my opinion if a horse doesn't want to stop a bit won't make him.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I guess his leg is feeling better?

Awesome ride tho! Can I suggest a side pull for him if you don't want to bit him? There is a place. Tiffanys Braided Tack that makes them custom sized or you can order premade and they are awesome. They have a great release and don't over tighten. 

They are more control then a rope halter and I like them a lot more for direct reining. 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/246980...re-average-horse-size?ref=shop_home_active_11


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Rain Shadow said:


> I guess his leg is feeling better?
> 
> Awesome ride tho! Can I suggest a side pull for him if you don't want to bit him? There is a place. Tiffanys Braided Tack that makes them custom sized or you can order premade and they are awesome. They have a great release and don't over tighten.
> 
> ...


The swelling has gone down SO much overnight and he went on a big tear through the field today so it can't be bothering him too much (thank god I was so worried) the heat is nearly gone as well. 

I bought an Indian bosal but I need to make a few adjustments to it so it fits his small nose and we will try it!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Thank you! I started him with voice cues in the round pen and started him in a rope halter to enforce the voice cues. I eventually moved to a snaffle because "you can't stop him with a halter" people but he was very confused and worked so much lighter in a halter so I switched back.





> if a horse doesn't want to stop a bit won't make him.


That ^^^ is the thing people can't seem to understand. The majority of horses are over 1000 pounds. Sure you can use a harsh bit (not saying yours was by any means) and make them stop because you're hurting their mouth, but that will only make them resentful of your riding. Of course not all bits are bad or harsh, I just don't like them personally. I will ride with one, just prefer not to.

Have you ever ridden him in a bitless bridle? My gelding actually was much softer and would back up without a bit, while he simply ignored you with his bit (which was a snaffle). I'm working on voice cues more now, because I don't think people have ever used them to ride him. A friend of mine bought a few bitless bridles and told me I could use the crossunder, so I'm excited! I get to try it on Saturday.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> That ^^^ is the thing people can't seem to understand. The majority of horses are over 1000 pounds. Sure you can use a harsh bit (not saying yours was by any means) and make them stop because you're hurting their mouth, but that will only make them resentful of your riding. Of course not all bits are bad or harsh, I just don't like them personally. I will ride with one, just prefer not to.
> 
> Have you ever ridden him in a bitless bridle? My gelding actually was much softer and would back up without a bit, while he simply ignored you with his bit (which was a snaffle). I'm working on voice cues more now, because I don't think people have ever used them to ride him. A friend of mine bought a few bitless bridles and told me I could use the crossunder, so I'm excited! I get to try it on Saturday.


Yes I have a crossunder, which I learned to call an Indian bosal. I used it once and he wasn't as soft as his normal rope halter with rings, but it may have been because it didn't fit him too well. I need to adjust the knots at the top because he has an itty bitty nose.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Sounds fun, good job!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Yes I have a crossunder, which I learned to call an Indian bosal. I used it once and he wasn't as soft as his normal rope halter with rings, but it may have been because it didn't fit him too well. I need to adjust the knots at the top because he has an itty bitty nose.


Oh okay. I haven't tried it on him yet, so we'll see what happens. If he isn't as soft we'll go back to just using a halter. That's what I used on him before. Regardless we'll see what happens. I don't have the tiny nose problem. My problem is finding a bridle that'll fit his giant head, lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what do you mean by "paddling"? the only paddling I know is when a horse trots with his lower legs swinging to the outside. it is common in Iberian breeds. it is a conformational way of going, and you cannot make them NOT paddle.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> what do you mean by "paddling"? the only paddling I know is when a horse trots with his lower legs swinging to the outside. it is common in Iberian breeds. it is a conformational way of going, and you cannot make them NOT paddle.


Sorry tiny, by paddling I mean that sometimes he won't walk in a straight line. He will start drifting left/right, and when I stop the motion with leg/rein, he starts slowly going to the other side, even after I release. I block that side and he drifts the other way, repeat. I found that if I stop and straighten him out and then carry on going forward he moves in a straight line. I've done some work with two long poles in the pasture and moving down the side of one in a straight line, and then down the other, switching between the two mid ways at random to get the idea in that when I block and release with my leg he doesn't need to keep going in the other direction. He turns and bends nicely, but likes to sway. 

The problem arose on an access road we were riding on. He'd sway to the right, find his movement blocked, and start swaying to the left. I'd block from the left, so he'd sway right again. On the way home he moved in a very straight line so we did some work when we got back too. This time it showed up on our way home.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Yes I have a crossunder, which I learned to call an Indian bosal. I used it once and he wasn't as soft as his normal rope halter with rings, but it may have been because it didn't fit him too well. I need to adjust the knots at the top because he has an itty bitty nose.


Be careful with an Indian Bosal. I've found that they don't release. 

You give even a light tug and they tighten under the jaw but when your reins go slack they don't release and they just tighter and tighter. 

I tried a few on Ty who could be ridden in just a neckstrap and he got MAD. 

So test it on the ground and see if it releases before you get on.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Rain Shadow said:


> Be careful with an Indian Bosal. I've found that they don't release.
> 
> You give even a light tug and they tighten under the jaw but when your reins go slack they don't release and they just tighter and tighter.
> 
> ...


I put a rubber stopper on mine, just for that reason. Basically just a rubber hose ring fit onto where i feel comfortable.


----------

